# Just used carpro reset



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Why has it taken me so long to try this stuff, i don't have a ceramic coated car but thought I would give it a go as my adams shampoo was on the way out, really cleaned up the car a treat and the paintwork is squeaky clean























Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not one I’ve tried - presumably as with yourself, cars not ceramic coated therefore have never looked at it... 

Cars looking good :thumb:


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

I haven’t got ceramic coated cars either but love Reset and have used it for years.
I’m even toying with the idea of using it as snow foam first but need to play about with dilutions and work out whether it is cost effective to do so.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Slim's did a video on using it as a foam I think.

I kinda missed what's so special about reset....isn't it just a pure shampoo?

Edit: just gone and educated myself. Annnnd next purchase found.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Slim's did a video on using it as a foam I think.
> 
> I kinda missed what's so special about reset....isn't it just a pure shampoo?


I've used quite a few shampoos like dodo juice born be mild, g wash and a few others but have never come across something that cleans as well as reset in my opinion, It didn't need as much work to get a clean result again just my opinion

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Got to be honest CarPro Reset has to be my favorite shampoo; possibly even one of my favorite finds in 2020!

Tried BH AW, CC 1900:1, Gyeon Bathe essence, and whilst they are all really good don't get me wrong, Reset is just a step above for me.

Seemed to bring my coating back to life more than the others too, albeit not night and day but a noticeable difference imo, which can only be a testament to its cleaning capability.

Glad you found it, I highly recommend personally


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Reset is great Mystic Bubble from TAC Systems is basically identical but slicker and slightly more economical. Top shampoos.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Love Reset. My personal favourite. So slick!


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Reset is great Mystic Bubble from TAC Systems is basically identical but slicker and slightly more economical. Top shampoos.


Totally agree on Mystic Bubbles , fantastic shampoo and I've tried a few over the years.

Mark


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Reset is great Mystic Bubble from TAC Systems is basically identical but slicker and slightly more economical. Top shampoos.


I really rate both reset and mystic bubble, but I wouldn't say they were a similar

I found reset a stronger and more dilutable shampoo in a hard water area


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

That's interesting - smell and slickness aside they are virtually identical for me and I use them interchangeably and even below their recommended dilution. I'm in a soft water area though!


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Another vote for reset! Been using it for last 5 years

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been testing reset for a while now alongside many many other shampoo's. 

Out of the 30 something shampoo's I've tried I've found reset, GSF and mystic bubble at the top. they all have there own attributes and it depends on what your looking for. 

For example GSF; 

GSF - Most stable and long lasting foam, low reactivation rate. 
Reset - best cleaning ability
Tac systems mystic bubble - slickest. 

In the end it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to try it again today at a slightly lower dilution and see how it fairs, see if I can eek a bit more out of the bottle 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

BrummyPete said:


> I'm going to try it again today at a slightly lower dilution and see how it fairs, see if I can eek a bit more out of the bottle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I look at my reset bottle longingly lol I have maybe 75ml left. :lol:

So many soaps at better prices but i think i will just buy another liter. Should last well over a year.

Its the smell though for me and it rinses super well.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Luckily for me I have only just opened the bottle, don't think it will be the last one I buy though 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Eturty said:


> I've been testing reset for a while now alongside many many other shampoo's.
> 
> Out of the 30 something shampoo's I've tried I've found reset, GSF and mystic bubble at the top. they all have there own attributes and it depends on what your looking for.
> 
> ...


GSF? Can't work that one out


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I believe it's Koch Gentle Snow Foam which can also be used as a shampoo!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Im looking to get some mystic bubble and reset to add to my tests im doing, if anyone has a new spare bottle they wish to swap for a shampoo i have


----------



## Amjad (Jun 25, 2012)

Eturty said:


> I've been testing reset for a while now alongside many many other shampoo's.
> 
> Out of the 30 something shampoo's I've tried I've found reset, GSF and mystic bubble at the top. they all have there own attributes and it depends on what your looking for.
> 
> ...


What have you found best to work through a lance?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Used reset for the first time myself the other day, been a while since a product has impressed me so much. 

Can't fault it, Mystic Bubble is on the list to try next. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Amjad said:


> What have you found best to work through a lance?


1.mystic bubble
2.GSF 
3.AM details 
4.reset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Funnily enough I just did a comparison between Auto Foam and Reset through the lance. https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425440


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Washed using Reset today! 3 capfulls in a 20 litre bucket does the job









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Funnily enough I just did a comparison between Auto Foam and Reset through the lance. https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425440


He's just applying the shampoo via the lance before a contact wash though, not rinsing it off expecting it to work like a pre-wash which is just unrealistic! :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> He's just applying the shampoo via the lance before a contact wash though, not rinsing it off expecting it to work like a pre-wash which is just unrealistic! :thumb:


This is a good point. With that in mind I found that 4 capfuls in the 1L bottle gave a much thicker foam than 3 caps, which I'd imagine you'd want for the dwell time for washing a panel.

That was the point I was trying to make but I really didn't think my previous reply through.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> This is a good point. With that in mind I found that 4 capfuls in the 1L bottle gave a much thicker foam than 3 caps, which I'd imagine you'd want for the dwell time for washing a panel.
> 
> That was the point I was trying to make but I really didn't think my previous reply through.


My concern with reset as a shampoo through a lance then agitated is that I haven't done the maths on what concentration is safe. In other words, a foamy froth over the car looks great and gives you plenty of time to get around the car but you've to use a lot more product to achieve that meaning your end concentration is greater. Reset itself is a really powerful shampoo and CarPro recommend using it (in the traditional way) above its normal concentration to strip reload etc. Anyone applying via lance might want to bear this in mind when shooting for crazy foam where you care about preserving LSPs. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Testing reset against autofoam just seems a real bizarre comparison expecting to lift dirt in the same way. You wouldn’t use autofoam as a shampoo and expect it to work as well as reset would you? 

Foaming on a weak water mix before your normal hand wash makes sense as it significantly aids lubrication and helps keep panels cool and wet if it’s drying too soon


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Apology’s for bringing up and old thread but thought I’d ask here rather than start new.

What does reset do for an uncoated car? Does it act like Megs Wash+ and strip LSP’s? Does it enhance non-ceramic LSP’s? Or does it just act like a normal shampoo but with better cleaning?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

bluechimp said:


> Apology's for bringing up and old thread but thought I'd ask here rather than start new.
> 
> What does reset do for an uncoated car? Does it act like Megs Wash+ and strip LSP's? Does it enhance non-ceramic LSP's? Or does it just act like a normal shampoo but with better cleaning?


The latter for those scenarios in my experience.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> The latter for those scenarios in my experience.


Yes. If you have good wax then you don't have to worry about it. If you use some natural carnauba wax than I would use 1:1000 dilution ratio


----------



## Amjad (Jun 25, 2012)

Eturty said:


> 1.mystic bubble
> 2.GSF
> 3.AM details
> 4.reset
> ...


Thank you, I'll need to get hold of Mystic Bubble!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> The latter for those scenarios in my experience.





sm81 said:


> Yes. If you have good wax then you don't have to worry about it. If you use some natural carnauba wax than I would use 1:1000 dilution ratio


Okay great info guys thank you, interested to try it out and see what products it gets on with


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Amjad said:


> Thank you, I'll need to get hold of Mystic Bubble!


You won't regret trying Mystic bubbles , it's a fantastic shampoo .

Mark


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

hey guys, 

CarPro Reset. how often to use on a ceramic coated car? every weekly wash? or, given its so intense, better once a month or smth like that just to rejuvenate the cleanse of the coating?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

greymda said:


> hey guys,
> 
> CarPro Reset. how often to use on a ceramic coated car? every weekly wash? or, given its so intense, better once a month or smth like that just to rejuvenate the cleanse of the coating?


I use it weekly. It won't affect your coating


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Citromark said:


> You won't regret trying Mystic bubbles , it's a fantastic shampoo .
> 
> Mark


Is it as good than Reset?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Is it as good than Reset?


I have found mystic bubble to be slicker(probably slickest shampoo out there) and milder than reset. mystic pretty good value too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Is it as good than Reset?


Never tried Reset tbh , I've tried plenty and Mystic Bubbles is by far and away the best .I'll be getting 4ltrs when it's available :thumb:

Mark


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Tried loads and Reset was always my favourite, but Mystic's is just on another level & 4ltrs is fantastic value for money.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sharrkey said:


> Tried loads and Reset was always my favourite, but Mystic's is just on another level & 4ltrs is fantastic value for money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How so just another level?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Said it a year or so ago.. There's no shampoo even close to mystic bubble.

The mix between slickness, cleaning power, level of suds yet still rinses free on the panel - doesn't sythe through less durable LSPs like Reset can, all for less money than Reset?

No brainer.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Said it a year or so ago.. There's no shampoo even close to mystic bubble.
> 
> The mix between slickness, cleaning power, level of suds yet still rinses free on the panel - doesn't sythe through less durable LSPs like Reset can, all for less money than Reset?
> 
> ...


Do you use it at the recommended dilution ratio?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't believe this thread is still around  I moved on from reset to mystic bubble which is definitely less harsh to the protection on the car and seems to clean very well


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

sm81 said:


> How so just another level?


atbalfour hit the nail on the head 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Interesting thread guys :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd like to try Mystic Bubble .... but I have still have a litre of Carchem 1900:1 shampoo to get through


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Do you use it at the recommended dilution ratio?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Not during summer where the car's just dusty! I use it at half strength in these cases - it still performs as well and no less slick than other good shampoos like GWash, GT One V1/V2 or Labo Semper. These shampoos have their own USPs though - GT One really seems to retains it's suds on the panel, Semper gives crazy foam and just smells more like luxurious aftershave than shampoo! At recommended dilution, Mystic has slickness and cleaning power (which is similar to Reset) nailed.

The only thing that I've tried that feels as slippery as Mystic under the mitt is GT Decon shampoo (but this was where I was using it neat in the mitt to kill semi-durable protection).

I was speaking to someone on the GT FB group recently and they claim that whilst slickness is important and pretty gratifying, a good shampoo won't be too slick as this compromises it's ability to clean. I maintain a good few cars with super-hydrophobic coatings - I do not top these, and they probably would have slowed by now, had Mystic not been cleaning absolutely everything from the surface..


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Wish we could get Mystic here in the states for a good price. With TacsSystems only US distribution closed it cost more than Reset to get it from Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Mystic Bubble does sound very good but, like the rest of us, I have way too many shampoos already.

I'm still using what was my favourite long before Reset, an 7yr old bottle of Wolf's White Satin which still smells so good.

Washed the Qashqai yesterday and applied some Gyeon Restart Wash through the foam lance, which turned out to be as equally slick as Reset, which was a surprise.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Wish they still sold white satin. Really rated that.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> Wish they still sold white satin. Really rated that.


You must try finnish company korrek pro shampoo.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Decent?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Decent and cheap. 17€ 3 liters. Not as good than Reset IMO


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Dezent definitely-also works in sunmer time very well. Korrek pro dont eat to clearcoat or through sealant summertime like reset. I have reset also, but it stay on shell. To me reset is pointless, because korrek pro make exactly same thing-maybe little bit weaker, but it is even better. Pure base everytime. Works really well with sonax products (example bsd-made 20 wash test and bsd characteristics wont change and it makes even bsd long term sealant) and also cancoat.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Just wanted to revive this, rather than starting a new thread, to ask a few questions and gain a better understanding of this product, as I'm looking to potentially buy my first bottle. 

I've recently come across a few new 'myths' (to me) that I have not read before in all the other threads about Reset over the years. So, those that have experience of it, hope you can help bust or confirm them for me:

1. The first is that this soap is NOT wax friendly and will degrade/strip wax from your car at a far greater rate than others. Not seen this mentioned before in older threads nor read anything on their website/label to suggest this. I took Reset as being a regular pH neutral safe maintenance shampoo? 
Whats in it that causes it to hurt waxes that isn't in your typical pH neutral shampoo?

2. I saw a comment mentioning that Reset should NOT be used for every wash as its a shampoo to rejuvenate coatings, anything more would be a waste/overkill.
Does this mean its akin to those decontamination shampoos like Gyeon restart that dissolve iron particles etc, rather than Bathe? 
If its only for periodic use then CarPro don't have an everyday shampoo?

3. I've seen Tac Systems Mystic Bubble often stated as being basically the same thing. If points 1 & 2 are indeed correct then does Mystic Bubble also have the same properties? I.e. don't use on a waxed car and not every wash. 

For reference, the cars in our household have a mix of ceramic coatings on some and waxes/spray products (e.g. BSD) on others so I'm looking to see whether Reset would be suitable as my only shampoo or if I'd need multiple. 

Many thanks


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

AD18 said:


> Just wanted to revive this, rather than starting a new thread, to ask a few questions and gain a better understanding of this product, as I'm looking to potentially buy my first bottle.
> 
> I've recently come across a few new 'myths' (to me) that I have not read before in all the other threads about Reset over the years. So, those that have experience of it, hope you can help bust or confirm them for me:
> 
> ...


Reset is a 'strong shampoo' I guess you could say. It is designed to be an extremely deep clean for stronger LSPs like ceramic, graphene or strong polymer sealants. Using it on a 'weaker' LSP like an average wax might result in some degradation, particularly if used regularly.

Personally I just use it whenever I'm renewing/changing an LSP. It never gets used for my weekly wash even if the car is super dirty as BH autofoam and autowash can handle that.

That being said, while it is a strong shampoo, it isn't something like Megs wash+ which has some kind of abrasive in it specifically to remove LSPs, nor does it specifically dissolve tar or iron.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AD18 said:


> 3. I've seen Tac Systems Mystic Bubble often stated as being basically the same thing. If points 1 & 2 are indeed correct then does Mystic Bubble also have the same properties? I.e. don't use on a waxed car and not every wash.
> 
> For reference, the cars in our household have a mix of ceramic coatings on some and waxes/spray products (e.g. BSD) on others so I'm looking to see whether Reset would be suitable as my only shampoo or if I'd need multiple.
> 
> Many thanks


I have both and IMHO it isn't same. Reset is stronger.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Very similar but not identical.

Reset has marginally more cleaning power and in my experience can hit fragile LSPs a bit more. But there are dedicated shampoos at either end of the pH scale that arguably perform decon tasks more effectively.. e.g. Garage Therapy Decon and Gyeon Restart Wash. 

Mystic is still extremely strong and cleans amazingly, but I haven't seen it be as hard on LSPs like TAC Shinee Wax and Polish Angel. Its noticeably slicker and cheaper and for me, having tried most of them it's comfortably the best all round shampoo available for maintaining a ceramic coating or sealants. It's the one you want to use for regular maintainance of BSD as it doesn't degrade it (like BH pre washes do) yet leaves nothing behind to interfere with the epic beading. 

I only stray from mystic where I'm looking to remove worn protection, using GT Decon, remove mineral deposits using Purifica or remove light iron deposits using Restart Wash, or a dedicated fallout remover. 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Per Car Pro US

Precautions:
Do not ingest.
Keep out of reach of children.
*May degrade organic waxes and polymer sealants.*
In case of sensitive skin or a pre-existing skin condition, wear protective gloves whilst washing to avoid possible dryness and mild irritation.

Reset on coated cars or Mystic Bubble for coated, sealant and waxed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

you will probably find Reset doesnt need to be used as strong as the suggested dilution ratio

i mainly use it at half strength


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Coatings said:


> Per Car Pro US
> 
> Precautions:
> Do not ingest.
> ...


How are you getting on with Mystic? Sold on it yet?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread is still going , moved onto mystic bubble, now on my second bottle, prefer it over the reset i feel it cleans better


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah i revisited Mystic and the dilution ratio and cleaning is spot on. When i run out I will buy again.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> How are you getting on with Mystic? Sold on it yet?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a great soap. Feel it doesn't clean quite as well as Reset but also don't want to use Reset at ever wash.

Cleans as well or better than anything else I've used and glad I got a gallon of it. That includes Auto-Wash

It might be slicker than Reset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Fantastic, thanks guys! I think I'm leaning towards trying Mystic Bubble first then, based on whats been said. 
I'm sure I'll try both eventually

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Mekerz (7 mo ago)

Interesting thread, and has given me some food for thought. I'm currently using Reset for every wash but the car is coated with Gtechniq Crystal Serum Ultra, and I find the coating's properties are restored best with Reset.

I was previously using Garage Therapy One shampoo, perhaps I should only use Reset a couple of times a year and use the GT more frequently? One the GT has ran out I'll order some Mystic Bubble considering how well rated it appears to be in this thread.

What about Gtechniq's wash? Considering the coating is from the same brand? I never know if you can bank on these 'for best results use our x product' claims.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mekerz said:


> Interesting thread, and has given me some food for thought. I'm currently using Reset for every wash but the car is coated with Gtechniq Crystal Serum Ultra, and I find the coating's properties are restored best with Reset.
> 
> I was previously using Garage Therapy One shampoo, perhaps I should only use Reset a couple of times a year and use the GT more frequently? One the GT has ran out I'll order some Mystic Bubble considering how well rated it appears to be in this thread.
> 
> What about Gtechniq's wash? Considering the coating is from the same brand? I never know if you can bank on these 'for best results use our x product' claims.


Bar the hit to the wallet, there's nothing stopping you continuing to use Reset tbh.. I would share your observation that Reset definitely cleans (and rinses of the panel) better than GT One v2 and most other shampoos available. Mystic is similar to Reset in this respect.

As a beading nut, I just couldn't get over the above niggle with GT One v2 or Labocosmetica Semper, as nice as they are to use. GWash is also a great shampoo, probably my third favourite overall - it's a thicker consistency which makes dispensing a bit more annoying, and isn't quite as slick.. otherwise comparable in every other category tbh..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As anything car pro they manufacturer it themselves. 80% or more or other products are white label re manufactured products.


----------

